
Google dissolves AI ethics board just one week after forming it - malmaud
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/4/18296113/google-ai-ethics-board-ends-controversy-kay-coles-james-heritage-foundation
======
baggy_trough
They mistakenly invited a conservative, so certainly there was no way that the
body could remain constituted.

------
Not_a_pizza
"Do no evil." Ba-ha-ha-ha-ha HA!

